# Remington 308 Win. for parts? SOLD



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

I have a Remington 308 Win. model 788 that is missing the bolt assembly. I was gonna keep it till I found one, but got a 303 from my Father in law so maybe soneone can use this? Has a Bushnell BannerF 3x9x scope. $75.00 P.M. please

SOLD.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Is that a Model 700 or 788? Hard to tell from the pics.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Oops 788-- fixed it, thanks


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Ok, how about $50.00?


----------

